

Calpers to Exit Hedge Funds, Citing Expenses, Complexity - foobarqux
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-15/calpers-to-exit-hedge-funds-citing-expenses-complexity.html

======
foobarqux
VCs are safer because of existing capital commitments but this probably isn't
good news for new VC funds.

